# dewalt cordless drill beta



## dstill (Jun 28, 2008)

makita.


----------



## mannop125 (Jun 17, 2008)

Before you go buy a new drill are you sure your batteries are just not old where they do not hold a full charge? The 920 is more expensive than getting 2 new batteries. 

The 920 is a great drill I have had lots of luck with it. Goes through just about anything with a full battery.

As the guy above me said Makita is also a great drill.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

every electrical contractor ive worked for uses 18 volt xrp drills from dewalt. They are great drills. I think there are better values out there. But if your sparing no expense, dewalt is a great drill. It sounds like either your batteries are shot, or you are overworking your drill and burned the motor up


----------

